# Tear Staining & Food



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango is 7 months now and just had all of the baby teeth that didn't fall out pulled last week. I'm waiting and hoping that his tear staining goes away since his teething process is over, but was wondering if it is the dye in his food. What do I look for on the bag/can of food to see if they use any dye? I am currently feeding Tango Royal Canin Mini-Puppy dry food mixed with Pro Plan Puppy formula we food. Also, what foods do you recommend that don't contribute to tear staining?


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i've been told many times that any of the super-premium food will not contain ingredients that will cause tear stains (wellness, nb, merrick, solid gold, ca natural, innova, etc). personally i agree with this, i think it is more of a genetic thing most maltese are proned to have. you can give angel's eyes of tylan for a bit and that should get rid of most of the staining problem. if you have issues with tear stains, i would feed a premium dog food (and its the best for their health). good luck, it seems to be a forever problem!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I have heard A LOT that "Beet Pulp Extract" will cause tear staining. Wellness doesn't contain it and that is one of the reasons why I give it to Luci. She loves it and it's SOOO good for their health too ! 
Your baby is adorable 

Ps. Try Eye Envy tear stain remover. They have a website, just google it. It works wonders! Luci had LITTLE BIT of stains when she was teething, and this kicked it right out!


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

My breeder uses pro plan- says it doesn't have anything that causes staining. I too have heard beet is a main culprit of staining.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the replies. I will check the food and treats for beet pulp extract and make sure I'm not giving any to Tango.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've heard that lamb and beef formulas can cause tear stains irregardless of them being used in premium foods. When I switched Gracie to the lamb formula, Wellness, I noticed that she got tear stains pretty badly. Now that may have just been coincidence too, I'm not sure. I've been feeding her Merrick Turducken now for a few months and her stains have cleared up.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I heard that filtered or bottled water to drink can prevent tear stains.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I have noticed *less* eye stain on Bella







since changing them both over to IVD Royal Canin Rabbit and Potato food. Zoe has never had much eye stain. 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> I heard that filtered or bottled water to drink can prevent tear stains.[/B]


and heard distilled water!!!! 
i was gave mac filtered or bottled water. but it was so bad I talked to the breeder and she said to give him distilled water!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I give mine chicken soup. It is a great highly quality food and I has no fillers or coloring or pulp and they say it is great for those who are tear staining. I also give mine distilled water and am currently using Angel Eyes. Between all this, Poptart's eyes are really improving. He is tear staining less and less and you can see his pretty white face now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have quoted below what I posted about beet pulp in another thread. Regarding staining, Kallie has very, very minimal staining even though her whole face was red when she was a puppy. The pictures below show the difference in her from puppyhood to adult and I have never used tear staining products on either K or C. Staining in puppyhood is often the result of teething. Even though K & C have minimal staining, it does come and go in degrees. Catcher's eyes tear a lot and he has more staining near the corners of his eyes than Kallie does. However, I in no way attribute the little staining they do have to their food. Newman's doesn't have beet pulp but according to my research, beet pulp is not the same as red beets and it is white, not red. 

[attachment=10850:attachment] 

[attachment=10852:attachment]



> I highly recommend Newman's Own. The chicken is free range and the rest of the ingredients are organic and the profits go to animal charities. My guys are berserk over it. Their poop is always firm and has no smell. Here's a video re-post of Catcher's enthusiasm over his Newman's.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jHkxwAbdo4
> 
> Also here is info about beet pulp. I believe there has been some confusion between beet pulp and red beets and the Internet has been a source of spreading the untruth that beet pulp is red and causes tear staining. I have found no reliable source saying that although some do say it is just a filler and should be avoided while others say it is a good ingredient. It isn't in Newman's.
> ...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I have quoted below what I posted about beet pulp in another thread. Regarding staining, Kallie has very, very minimal staining even though her whole face was red when she was a puppy. The pictures below show the difference in her from puppyhood to adult and I have never used tear staining products on either K or C. Staining in puppyhood is often the result of teething. Even though K & C have minimal staining, it does come and go in degrees. Catcher's eyes tear a lot and he has more staining near the corners of his eyes than Kallie does. However, I in no way attribute the little staining they do have to their food. Newman's doesn't have beet pulp but according to my research, beet pulp is not the same as red beets and it is white, not red.
> 
> [attachment=10850:attachment]
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. I am not sure why so many articles on the Internet say that beet pulp can cause tear staining!







I got a few samples of Innova and Wellness yesterday so I am going to try those at the end of the month.


----------



## lonna029 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.mypetworldonline.com/ i used that its excelent !!!!


----------

